# Little big planet H4H



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

For all the people who have LBP and like to 100% their games, there is a trophy called 'create' which is "be hearted as an author by 30 people and have a level hearted 50 times"
Ive robbed this idea from another forum but, anyone who is struggling to get this:
Basically, Put your PSN ID down, A Level to search for, and heart everyone on the list. A Good Way to help each other get the create trophy you need!

PSN: OCDbyrnes
Level: Suburb bomb survival (very hard)


----------

